# Aktuelle Bugs in BLASC



## B3N (12. Juli 2005)

Aktuell bekannte Fehler in der laufenden Version:

*BLASC / Windows Tool*
Beim einloggen in WoW mit einem neuen (frisch erstelltem) Char, erscheint eine Fehlermeldung.
BLASC führt evt. zum Systemabsturz nachdem WoW beendet wird. (SavedVariables.lua sehr groß)
Gelegentlich wird WoW zweimal gestartet unter der verwendung von Autoupdate
(Patch 1.6) BLASC kann beim Parsen der Itemdaten stehen bleiben. (Keine Rückmeldung)
*BLASC Web*
Spieler werden mehrfach in die Datenbank eingetragen
Falls ihr einen Bug habt, der nicht in dieser Liste auftaucht, wäre wir euch sehr verbunden diesen hier im Forum genau zu beschreiben oder eine PM an B3N zu schicken.


----------

